# Dividing your time - what other sports? Call for Pics!



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey ladies!

Fiona's kayak thread had me thinking how interesting it is to see what else cyclists are attracted to, sports-wise. What sports besides bikes do you do? _Post pics, let's see the other side of some of our regulars (and newbs, too)!_

JMH and I canyoneer, snowshoe, nordic ski, snowboard, run, hike... The snowboarding has been amazing - we have a huge crew of women with passes at Brighton...


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

XC skiing and dog mushing spoken here. Doggin' on wheels (in this case a scooter) this time of year, will convert over to skijoring once sufficient snow can be found.

This pic is from last year I think... no racing this year, but these are the two dogs I'll be running. My 3rd dog can still cover decent distance but at 11 she's too slow to keep up with the youngsters (6 and 8).


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Can't really afford other sports other than running and going to the gym. I'm stuck in the midwest so activities like skiing/snowshoeing would require the income to fly away...

Non-sports related, I volunteer with animal groups... getting pets out of bad situations and finding them new homes, etc. Sometimes my bathroom is taken over by wee little bottle babies like these:


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Chuky, those are some awesome shots. I'm jealous.

Don't have a lot of pics on my system, but hubby puts stuff up on his site http://ogrehut.com.

Besides mountain biking and kayaking I like to do some hiking and have tried orienteering, but I tend to be inclined to work in my craft room.

Fiona


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

My husband and I took up MTB-ing a couple years ago as cross training for windsurfing and snow skiing. Since then, we have learned it's much easier (and cheaper) to jump on the bike and find a trail. But I still have the passion for the water and snow ...


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

NIce core training on that board, too. I bet it is pretty useful on the bike...


----------



## cinlind (Jan 26, 2008)

I am much more of a whitewater paddler than a biker, but the sports complement each other quite well, when the rivers are too dry to paddle the trails are dry enough to ride.


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

chuky said:


> NIce core training on that board, too. I bet it is pretty useful on the bike...


Yeah, and *most* of the time hitting the water is less painful than hitting the ground! (at least it doesn't leave raspberries and abrasions)


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

Mmm, skiing. The season will be here soon! :thumbsup: 

It appears that I don't have many photos on my work computer though. Maybe that is a sign that I should not be mtbr-ing from work.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

*Snowboarding*

Living in Colorado, snowboarding is only natural...

Patricia


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm jealous! Living in S. Texas, we don't have snow, so I can't ski/snowboard, snowmobile, snowshoe or any of that other fun stuff. The rivers seem to dry up before I realize it, so I can't really kayak, and we don't have any mountains/cliffs to really speak of...so no climbing either...but! I can mtb year-round, and that makes it alllll better!

A creek at one of my favorite hiking spots...wouldn't want to try to kayak that...lol.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I have no pictures.

In the winter, cross-country skiing (classic). In the summer, dragon-boating. Hard to find time to do two sports in the same season.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

*Horses.....*

I show and train Missouri Fox Trotting horses. And occasionally take them out trail riding to ruin perfectly good mountain bike trails with steel shod hooves. 

I also love hiking and backpacking but couldn't find any picture small enough to post on here and I didn't feel like editing crap tonight.


----------



## cinlind (Jan 26, 2008)

Stripes said:


> Beautiful paddling pictures! Which rivers and what class? I used to whitewater kayak (mostly the Nantahala, Ocoee, and Chattooga) about 10 years when I lived in NC, but since my husband doesn't swim, I haven't been paddling. They make the boats a lot shorter now (I had a Dagger Crossfire, 11 feet long).


Boats sure are getting shorter, I got a new playboat this year, a Jackson Star, and it is five and a half feet long. As it was getting loaded up yesterday somebody called it "cute"
I live in Washington, D.C. and mostly paddle in the Mid Atlantic. 
The surfing shot is on the Potomac, I can be out there within a half hour of leaving the office. The waterfall is on the Youghioghney River in PA., that water fall is closed to falls runners except for one day a year for a race. It is not that difficult a drop AW claims it is class IV, but it is not complicated at all, the guy in the front of my boat is 60 years old and does not have a roll, and I had never paddled a tandem kayak before that very run. 
The photo of me jumping out of a cave is Elve's Chasm in the Grand Canyon last December.
My "go to" rivers are the Upper Yough (IV/V creek), Big Sandy Creek (IV) Cheat (III/IV) and just got back from the Gaulley (IV/V).

What kind of weight training? I have gotten into Crossfit in the last year and it has done wonders for my biking and boating.

Cindy


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Stripes said:


> I've looked at Crossfit. How does it work? It's not really straightforward, and their FAQ isn't clear.


Please do share. That sounds like something interesting to try, especially in the rainy winter months.

Fiona


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

Just choose a few of the exercises on there site...you will soon see how it works...LOL


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, I understand. Well I usually go on to youtube and watch the videos of what they are doing. They also have some videos on there site.


----------



## cinlind (Jan 26, 2008)

Stripes said:


> So here's what's confusing, and I'm sure this is going to sound stupid, but I really don't get this. I do weight training, so I'm ok with the basics of it. It's the freaking nomenclature of this
> 
> let's take a couple of days worth:
> 
> ...


It was a hell of a lot easier for me because I started at a Crossfit gym- they had us do two "foundation" classes a week for a month to get us up to speed. About a month after that it really started to make sense. 

The first workout of the day (WOD) you have listed is "Crossfit Total" and it is not a typical workout as much as it is a bench mark you may do 2 to 4 times a year to measure progress. If you do it by the book, you do 3 one lift max lifts of each: dead lift, shoulder press and back squat, take your time between lifts, use you best lift for your score. My "CFT" record is thus: 4/8: BS: 115, SP:75, DL:165 (CFT=355). 5/27: BS:135, SP:80, DL:215 (CFT=430) 9/4: BS:165, SP:85, DL: 225 (CFT=475).

the other workouts you listed are Elisabeth and Fran respectively. Both these workouts you are doing for time, 3 rounds- 1st round 21 reps, 2nd round 15 reps, 3rd 9 reps. 21 Cleans, 21 ring dips, 15 cleans, 15 ring dips, 9 cleans, 9 ring dips.
the main site does not list a women's weight for the WOD for Elisabeth, I think you are shooting for 95 pound cleans and for Fran 65 pound thrusters- but the workout is very scalable and you lift what is suitable for you. I haven't done Elisabeth since February and it took me 13:21. I had only been at Crossfit for a month. I did Fran last month- but we did it back words, which sucks just a little bit more (9-15-21) it took me 11:26.

"For time" is tagged to most of these workouts, because Crossfit's thinking is to focus on intensity to make it work, you do the WOD as fast as you can. It is also what makes it competitive and fun. Again, I do go to a gym to do this which I think makes it very compelling- I know the folks I am working out with and it creates a competitive and supportive environs. Yes, smack talk does help. Intensity is important. I am 40 years old, have been doing it since January. I have gained 5 pounds since I started (and didn't think I was particularly unmuscled when I started) but have gone from a size 12 to an 8 and could be shopping for 6 now. Oh, and I can now do 12 unbroken pull ups.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Soccer*

I was a soccer player in college. Here's a shot from September's Alumni Game, I'm the one in blue shorts, white stripe. 
We got whipped but it was fun to be back on the field.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Anything outdoors! We snowshoe with the dogs, and I have been snowboarding for 15 years (Still slow though, LOL)









Dirt biking has been my passion for 10 years now (more if you count years of longing for one before I saved up enough). I know a lot of MTN bikers don't like motos, but we have *always* been careful stewards of our trails and stay off the nonmotorized stuff. 
















I owe two blown ACLs, a few broken bones, one concussion and many many scars to my dirt bike!

My husband and I also each have a Jeep! We 4 wheel a lot, both here in CO and in Moab whenever we can afford a long weekend trip. In fact we got married at a campground in Moab so we could go Jeeping right after--still in my dress


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Firecrackerktm said:


> Anything outdoors! We snowshoe with the dogs, and I have been snowboarding for 15 years (Still slow though, LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:  two stroke rules


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Yup, been mixing my gas since 2001!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

cinlind said:


> I have gotten into Crossfit in the last year and it has done wonders for my biking and boating.


I'm envious. There's only one crossfit-gym around here and it's no where near where I live or work.


----------



## cinlind (Jan 26, 2008)

deanna said:


> I'm envious. There's only one crossfit-gym around here and it's no where near where I live or work.


Just one? Your profile says you are in Indianapolis and the Crossfit page lists four affiliates in Indianapolis.
http://indycrossfit.com/
http://titanfit.com/
http://www.blastfitindy.com/
http://forgedfit.com/


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

cinlind said:


> Just one? Your profile says you are in Indianapolis and the Crossfit page lists four affiliates in Indianapolis.
> http://indycrossfit.com/
> http://titanfit.com/
> http://www.blastfitindy.com/
> http://forgedfit.com/


Should have been more specific, when I last checked, there was only one that offered classes at a time when I could go (odd ball work schedule). There's actually two gyms near where I live, but I could only go on Saturdays if the weather was too bad to be outside.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

**FINALLY** have time to post some pics here.

In winter I ski with my hubby and sons but I don't have any current pics.

In addition to mtb related things...

we hike and camp: Cabinet Mtns, Montana










Chicago Peak, Cabinets... I love this picture, what a great day.









we do an awful lot of whitewater boating. DH is a class 5 expert, I am a great paddler and passenger. We have lots of inflatable boats. Funny story, DH was giving me a hard time about how many bikes I have, so I went out back and started counting boat frames. End of conversation. :thumbsup:

Clark Fork, Montana









Middle Fork, Salmon River. Note the drysuits as it's early spring and high water.









later same trip...









We just got back from a three day float on Hell's Canyon on the Snake River









Mr. Formica in Lochsa Falls, high water,


----------

